# Why ?



## nhbandit (Nov 17, 2016)

Was poking around a new antique mall yesterday and one of the vendors had 4 or 5 straight sided Amber Coca Cola bottles with the script around the bottom. The necks on all of them had been cleanly cut off about halfway down the tapered part. Almost grabbed one just because. $10 each. The question is why would someone do this ? The cuts looked old.


----------



## westKYdigger (Nov 17, 2016)

Probably dug with broken tops, so someone cut them off to use as vases or glasses.  Had the tops also been ground?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 17, 2016)

My best guess is that a collector who owns a glass cutter dug a dump full of broken straight-side Coca Cola bottles and cut off the broken necks, possibly to attach to necks cut off bottles with broken bottoms.  Then for some reason the project never got completed.  Or they just cut off the broken necks so that they wouldn't be a danger to sell to the public.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 17, 2016)

I dug a bottling company dump once and dug hundreds of headless bottles that had clearly been rendered headless on purpose so the bottles could not be reused.  I kept them because many of them were rare or even unknown variations.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 17, 2016)

My A.R. Andrews Dump is full off hundreds & hundreds of headless broken top Andrews bottles. One good bottle for every hundred broken ones. It seemed to be done on purpose. LEON.


----------

